# Input please on new Thyroid and DHEA Labs



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

I have been feeling a little flat latesly. 2 months ago upped my Synthroid from 137/day to 150.

Labs at 137 (07/13)
TSH: 4.5 (.45-4.5)
T4 Free: 1.35 (.82 - 1.77)
T3: 106 (71-180)

I have felt like I have been stuck in fight or flight mode so I had DHEA and my Reverse T3 checked.

Current Labs (09/13):
T3 Uptake: 33.7 (20 - 38.5%)
T4: 7.6 (4.4 - 12.4)
Calculated T7: 2.56 (1.05 - 4.5)
(What is this? I've never had it tested)
TSH: 2.5 (.5-4.7 UIU/ML
DHEA Sulfate: 105 (82-455 UG/DL)
Zinc: <50L (66 - 110 UG/DL)

Thoughts/Suggestions?

What can I do about the DHEA levels and low Zinc?

I've felt better in the past with a TSH under 1 but I'm already on a whopping dose of 150 Synthroid.

Thanks all!


----------



## jrohrigj (Aug 30, 2012)

Marathon Man said:


> I have been feeling a little flat latesly. 2 months ago upped my Synthroid from 137/day to 150.
> 
> Labs at 137 (07/13)
> TSH: 4.5 (.45-4.5)
> ...


From what I've seen the calculated T7 is an estimate of FT4. (T3 uptake/100 x T4).


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Just wanted to say that if you are male and doing lots of running, 150 is not a whooping dose. I'm a runner (only ~15-20 miles a week), am pretty active, and am female and I'm on 150. Bumping up is totally reasonable and something like 175 is completely normal.


----------



## Swimmer (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm new here. It's really nice to see that two of you are runners, while you have Hashimoto's if I understand correctly.

Do you still feel tired on those days that you run? I just did the Portland to Coast relay walk and I literally PUSHED through the tiredness... I will never do it again (not that I know of) it is just beyond me.


----------



## Marathon Man (Aug 31, 2011)

My thyroid is 95% GONE and I can still run everyday.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

My thyroid is 100% gone and I feel exceptionally better than when I had it.

When I did have my thyroid, some days were very, very hard. Cement legs is what it felt like.


----------

